#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Redelijke woofer??-off topic gaan?

## Olaf Duffhuës

Ooit bij EV in productie geweest : 30" woofer. Veelal gebruikt voor onderzoeken met geluid. Deze speaker kan 6 Hz "weergeven"






Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## -Bart-

Wat heet weergeven ? Zes bewegingen per seconde produceren kan ik ook met m'n rechter hand<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>, maar dat maakt het nog geen LF driver.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Had ik het over een laag weergever??? Nuhhh....

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## )jeroen(

Leuk, onder de 7 Hz kon je je niet meer concentreren en konden je hersens niet goed meer na denken heb ik ergens gelezen dacht ik....

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:*heb ik ergens gelezen dacht ik....*



Tsja... daar zijn we allemaal heel, heeeel, heeeeeeeel erg goed in op dit forum hé <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

't is aan de Costa del Sol... (ting-e-ling-e-ling), daar slaat mijn hartje op hol... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mr Dj

gaaf ding..waar hangt die ??

30"...wat voorn HUGE kast hoort daarbij ??

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## SWDJ

Ik kan helaas niet echt zien hoe groot hij precies is, is er nog een foto met een mens ernaast of zo?

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> Ik kan helaas niet echt zien hoe groot hij precies is, is er nog een foto met een mens ernaast of zo?



Waarom dat ??

pak een meetlat en teken 30" uit...

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## ronny

voor de info: 1 inch= 2.54cm<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## musicjohn

Aan dat tongetje te zien houdt Ronny wel van een paar centimeter meer !!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...  Maria Magdalena... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Aan dat tongetje te zien houdt Ronny wel van een paar centimeter meer !!!



haha lol

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## djbirdie

ik d8 me te herinneren dat 15" 38 cm was. en met een beetje reken kom ik er dan op uit dat 30" 76 cm is ...

grtz

&gt;&gt;&gt; DJ Birdie

----------


## SWDJ

Ik weet wel wat een inch is, maar met iets ernaast zie het wel wat beter, maar ach...

Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## Joost van Ens

idd, leuke speaker, ik meen dit ding jaren terug al eens gezien te hebben op een of andere beurs. Maar met een passende kast er om heen zal het ding wel niet meer te vervoeren zijn, laat staan door een standaart deur passen. En van de eventuele recone prijs zullen we ook wel schrikken vrees ik. Maar het blijft leuk, zo'n foto.

groeten

----------


## fotomoderator

Topic opgeschoond, hopelijk kunnen we nu strikt on-topic verder..

Fotomoderator fora J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Topic opgeschoond, hopelijk kunnen we nu strikt on-topic verder..
> 
> Fotomoderator fora J&H Licht en Geluid



Jammer, heb ik dankzij mijn klus vandaag toch nog de reactie van rinus op de posting van WTT moeten missen..

Verdomde werktijden ook altijd!

Als het mogelijk is wil ik deze postings toch wel even in mijn mailbox ontvangen!

*Showtechniek*

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Als het mogelijk is wil ik deze postings toch wel even in mijn mailbox ontvangen!



Idem graag MOD...


Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...  Maria Magdalena... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Vindt het eigenlijk helemaal niet kunnen dat reacties zomaar verweiderd worden!

*Showtechniek*

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

hallo modje,

helemaal gelijk in showtechniek, ik had g*dverdomme een hele tijd zitten typen om mijn droomsetje te beschrijven bij het forum droomsetjes in de lounge, wordt daar ook zo'n off-topic mekaar zwart maken discussie geopend en de mod pleurt er alles af wat na die discussie kwam, ook om het topic even "op te schonen". Met het vriendelijk verzoek om de reacties die wel on-topic waren maar nou mee verwijderd waren even opnieuw te posten,

WAAR ZIEN ZE JE VOOR AAN? (alsof ik verder niks te doen heb ofzo!?)

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Vindt het eigenlijk helemaal niet kunnen dat reacties zomaar verweiderd worden!



Ik ben blij dat het allemaal verwijderd is, het ging namelijk nergens meer over....En het is op mijn verzoek verwijderd.

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## moderator

Blijft moeilijk om on-topic te blijven praten.
Fotomodje is ff op vakantie maar hij vroeg toch vreindelijk om on-topic te reageren.
Er is blijkbaar de behoefte om hier verder over door te gaan.
Prima, maar dan trek ik de discussie direct iets breder: onderwerp verlaatst naar "OVER DEZE FORUMS"

Heeren, we zijn een discussie forum, met een aantal spelregels,
Dat wil dus zeggen dat er een enorm grote vrijheid is, mede door het grote zelfregulerende vermogen van het forum.

wil even reageren op een aantal reacties:




> citaat:Jammer, heb ik dankzij mijn klus vandaag toch nog de reactie van rinus op de posting van WTT moeten missen..
> Als het mogelijk is wil ik deze postings toch wel even in mijn mailbox ontvangen!



je hebt niets gemist.en de postings zijn verwijderd, dus zijn niet meer op te vragen. als je sensatie zoekt: koop de telegraaf ofzo





> citaat:Vindt het eigenlijk helemaal niet kunnen dat reacties zomaar verweiderd worden!



Mag je vinden, maar zo werkt het hier wel. We doen niet kinderachtig in de moderating, maar geruzie en volledig van het onderwerp afwijken alleen om reden van je gelijk halen, dat is niet de bedoeling.
Ik wil hiermee niemand persoonlijk aanvallen maar de trend was duidelijk.




> citaat:hallo modje,
> helemaal gelijk in showtechniek, ik had g*dverdomme een hele tijd zitten typen om mijn droomsetje te beschrijven bij het forum droomsetjes in de lounge, wordt daar ook zo'n off-topic mekaar zwart maken discussie geopend en de mod pleurt er alles af wat na die discussie kwam, ook om het topic even "op te schonen". Met het vriendelijk verzoek om de reacties die wel on-topic waren maar nou mee verwijderd waren even opnieuw te posten,
> 
> WAAR ZIEN ZE JE VOOR AAN? (alsof ik verder niks te doen heb ofzo!?)



Waar ik jou voor aan zie? Gewoon voor iemand die begrip heeft voor de ontstane sitautie en zo veel tekst was het nu ook weer niet, jouw reactie aanpassen en editen vond ik veel verveldender, en daar ben ik dus niet aan begonnen, maar ik laat ook geen bericht staan dat voor meer dan de helft slaat op berichten die niet meer geplaatst zijn, zodat niemand meer weet waar jouw reactie op slaat.

Vindt je het niet de moeite om jouw reactie overnieuw te plaatsen, jammerdan!


voor olaf, sorry, ze willen niet over die veels te grote speaker lullen



<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo Olaf,

ten eerste mijn welgemeende excuses om me in het off-topic geneuzel mee te laten slepen terwijl ik eigenlijk wel graag op je topic wilde reageren, maar dat helaas in de consternatie helemaal vergeten ben.

Ik zou ze zo graag zien, die 30 inchers maar ik zie alleen rode kruisjes, ligt dat aan mij?

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Meneer met de grote merken....het ligt aan jou...sorry...

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## MatthiasB

hier zie je de 30 incher van electrovoice (beter bekend als de W30) in een kast met daarnaast (links) een kast met een 12 inch erin
zo kun je al wat zien hoe groot ie wel is



het bouwpaketje met de w30 erin

de w30 werd trouwens vooral gebuikt voor in home cinema's te zetten en werd ontwikkeld in 1959

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------

